# Medical test for canada PR



## ashw (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am planning to apply for a PR visa for canada. Before that I would like to know few details from you all.

first thing, can anyone please provide me the link which says what are all kinds of tests are done for medical clearance.

Next thing, I have done my post graduation and all my education is done in english medium. Do I still need to take a english proficiency tests like IELTS?

Please respond.

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

About the medical examination:
Medical exam requirements for permanent residents

About the English test:
I know that on the website they write that's sufficient that you proof your abilities in English, so that they do not nescesarrely need that proof by meens of the IELTS-test. But I know of 2 people who did not the IELTS-test, but who had a written statement:
- one from his American employer (he was working on a temporary visa in the US)
- one who wrote a letter and send proof of him getting his master degree after a semester in the US
Both were denied! They had to apply again, this time with proof of the IELTS-test, and now it seems ok...
So if you still need to send your application, I would submit IELTS test scores with it. 
Maybe it's because of the new procedure (with the 38 jobs on the POL-list), that they seem to evaluate it differently than in the past...


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Medical test for PR*

Hi

I recently had my medical test undertaken in the UK. I believe it would be a standardized test considering the doctor was filling in the forms. 

They checked (for what I can remember from the 22nd Jan)

Height
Weight
Eyesight.
Teeth - yes I know the doctor was impressed with just one filling! 
Asked if I had any tattoos (none)
My 'bits' below my belt (very unnerving having an old man put his hand down there!)
Muscle tone, reactions by knocking my knee with one of those rubber hammers. 
Checked breathing and heart blood pressure.
Asked if I'd ever been in hospital or had any serious medical conditions or taking any prescriptions. 
Wanted to know if I'd been abroad (he wasn't interested in my vaccination record).
How many units of alcohol I drank a week. 
Interestingly the doctor said he could generally tell more by chatting to the patient than from a physical examination. 
Took blood for serology tests took a week to come back
X -ray of lungs tests took a week to come back

I'm 39 and it appeared the doctor was amazed at my health, especially my low (in a good way) blood pressure and never had any serious conditions. So I do recommend being brought up on organic vegetables, eat cheese but not regular amounts of fish, avoid eating too many sweets, drink loads of milk and water, not much alcohol, coffee or tea. Lift weights (he remarked on the big muscle mass on the shoulders), use an exercise bike and play ice hockey. Himm maybe if you've not started young you might want to avoid that one. 

Cheers Chris 





ashw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a PR visa for canada. Before that I would like to know few details from you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Please take a look at this link News Release – Improvements to proof of language rules will increase fairness, reduce delays 
As long as your native tongue is not english, then I highly suggest that you sit for the IELTS exam. You will only have one shot to prove your language proficiency. If you take a chance and submit a written proof and the officer decides that it is not enough then you will automatically lose those points. They will not give you a second chance to submit an IELTS score sheet.


----------



## Big Dan (Dec 30, 2009)

How much are people paying for the medical tests? 
I just phone the doctor closest to me (Upminster) and was shocked that it cost £200 and that doesnt even include the chest x-rays, which are done at a local hospital and cost an extra £100.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Cost of medical exams.*

Hi Big Dan

Yep sounds about right, yet, worthwhile shopping around, my location I checked Oxford, Winchester and Slough, being the cheapest. Serology (blood) cost 57 pounds, x-rays 54.69 from spire healthcare and the doctor examination cost 135.

There cic website has a large list of designated doctors you're not obliged to use the closest, yah gotta remember private medical care is generally picked up by employers rather than an individual. You don't want ot know how much my private medical cover cost in Dubai UAE!

Cheers Chris



Big Dan said:


> How much are people paying for the medical tests?
> I just phone the doctor closest to me (Upminster) and was shocked that it cost £200 and that doesnt even include the chest x-rays, which are done at a local hospital and cost an extra £100.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

ChrisGraham said:


> Hi Big Dan
> 
> Yep sounds about right, yet, worthwhile shopping around, my location I checked Oxford, Winchester and Slough, being the cheapest. Serology (blood) cost 57 pounds, x-rays 54.69 from spire healthcare and the doctor examination cost 135.
> 
> ...


leeds is 280 per adult and 180 for kids all tests included


----------



## ashw (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thanks Chirs, this is what I was looking for.*

Thanks Chirs, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## ashw (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thank you all for responding to my query.*

Thanks


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Why do they need to know about tattoos, hubbys arms are coverd like a sleeve and he has them all over his top half,,,,would they be thinking Hepatitis C or somethig like that,,,


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Tattoos*

Yep probably the viral/Hep C risk, although I would have thought that would show up in serology?

C




TammyC said:


> Why do they need to know about tattoos, hubbys arms are coverd like a sleeve and he has them all over his top half,,,,would they be thinking Hepatitis C or somethig like that,,,


----------

